# grafxwerks is awesome



## jaszypoo (Dec 1, 2011)

How difficult was the front bowtie to install since it protrudes? About to order my bowties this weekend


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)

They are not as hard as it looks I used a hair drier to warm up the emblems them work one corner of the bowtie to the other


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

jaszypoo said:


> How difficult was the front bowtie to install since it protrudes? About to order my bowties this weekend


The rear one was easy. For the front, just the third one I put made me happy. I tried the first front one in a windy day....:signlol:


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

I did my bowties yesterday too, only a local sign shop gave me 13" x 52" scrap roll for free. 


Sent from my HTC Incredible 2.


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)

XtremeAaron said:


> I did my bowties yesterday too, only a local sign shop gave me 13" x 52" scrap roll for free.
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Incredible 2.


nicely done, free is always good


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

Yeah. Friday night I went onto GW and almost ordered, but thought I'd give it a shot at getting some vinyl first.

Going to try and do the bowties in the wheels today. 

Sent from my HTC Incredible 2.


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

I did the bowties in vinyl carbon fiber.

Looks great.

eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

I'm a huge fan of grafxwerks, amazing customer service. I've changed my bowties twice sending owning the car (first black and then a carbon fibre)


----------



## jaszypoo (Dec 1, 2011)

thanks for the tips. just placed my order. hope to get it sometime next week. it's getting warmer outside too! fantastic!!

black on black


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Having the LS with hubs, I've found that by removing the caps from the wheels you can actually pop the gold bowtie out of the wheel. When I get back from my trip they will be plastidipped, along with my hubs [I'm leaving the outline of the bowtie silver].


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)

jaszypoo said:


> thanks for the tips. just placed my order. hope to get it sometime next week. it's getting warmer outside too! fantastic!!
> 
> black on black





Smurfenstein said:


> Having the LS with hubs, I've found that by removing the caps from the wheels you can actually pop the gold bowtie out of the wheel. When I get back from my trip they will be plastidipped, along with my hubs [I'm leaving the outline of the bowtie silver].


That's awesome ^^^^^^^


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

GrafXWerks is awesome ! Amazing products ! Your RS looks awesome !


----------



## GrafxWerks (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks for the kind words, all


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

XtremeAaron said:


> I did my bowties yesterday too, only a local sign shop gave me 13" x 52" scrap roll for free.
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Incredible 2.


Best idea ever! I called up a local place and will be going by later today to pick up some scrap pieces that I can work with.


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

CHUV said:


> Best idea ever! I called up a local place and will be going by later today to pick up some scrap pieces that I can work with.


Awesome!



I love the way the black brings out the look of my front end!


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

Just installed mine with scrap vinyl from a local sign place. I still can't believe I didn't think of this idea before. Anyway it makes such a difference. Though I might redo it, there's some bubbles I didn't smooth out properly. I'm gonna go to another shop and see if I can get a longer piece to try and stick onto the chrome trim on the trunk.


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

CHUV said:


> Just installed mine with scrap vinyl from a local sign place. I still can't believe I didn't think of this idea before. Anyway it makes such a difference. Though I might redo it, there's some bubbles I didn't smooth out properly. I'm gonna go to another shop and see if I can get a longer piece to try and stick onto the chrome trim on the trunk.


I am pretty much a genius. Haha jk.


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

cruzeman said:


> It's very easy to apply a big piece over your bowtie, then smooth it out and cut out with hobby knife.


Yeah that's how I did it.

Sent from my HTC Incredible 2.


----------



## 4035 (Jan 21, 2012)

Love it! I just put on black bow ties on my Eco. I made the mistake of letting my husband put on the front. Thanks to ripples I now I have to order another. -_-


----------



## Eightbelow (Mar 16, 2011)

I've had my front and back overlays installed from Grafxwerks for about a year and they are holding up great, they look as good as the day I put them on.


----------



## ESv1 (Aug 30, 2011)

Just bought a front and rear overlay from grafxwerks. Looking forward to putting them on, not screwing up, and it looking sexy.


----------



## TMcDermid (Mar 30, 2013)

I am thinking off jumping on the bandwagon and getting the black overlays for my Cruze. I have seen a few ones around town and they do look sweet. I do worry about messing up the install!


----------

